# Πώς να αξιοποιήσετε τα ελάχιστα ισπανικά σας



## AoratiMelani (Jul 5, 2012)

Εγώ χέστηκα στο γέλιο. Όσοι έχουν κανει μαθήματα ισπανικών θα γελάσουν περισσότερο, αλλα και εσείς οι άλλοι καλά θα περάσετε...

...ελπίζω μόνο να μην τα έχω ξαναποστάρει (η μνήμη μου είναι σε άθλια κατάσταση).


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 5, 2012)

Απίστευτο γέλιο! Ευχαριστώ Μελάνη! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cadmian (Jul 6, 2012)

Chips an' salsa, amigo. Άπαιχτο.


----------



## SBE (Jul 6, 2012)

Δστχώς δεν μπορώ να βρω στο γιουτούμπιον ενα τραγούδι που μας είχε φέρει η δασκάλα των Ισπανικών που όλο το τραγούδι ήταα μία λέξη *tu*. Με πολύ μελό εισαγωγή, κάργα 70ς και η αοιδός να άδει παθιασμένα του, του, του, του,του επί πεντε λεπτά. Αν το ξέρει κανείς και μπορεί να το βρει ας βοηθήσει.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 6, 2012)

Με αλέγκρο μούτσο, αμίγκος. :)

Εμένα μ' αρέσει η σκηνή με τον παπά που θυμιατίζει και λέει "κε όρα ες" και το εκκλησίασμα απαντά ευλαβικά "ότσο", και η φάση με τον τύπου ζορό λεβέντη που σπρεχάρει άπαιχτα σπανιόλικα και μένουν όλοι κάγκελο και του λένε "κε όρα ες".


----------

